# American Tactical Import HP9 Question



## OfficerJenkins (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey everyone I had a few questions about a ATI HP9mm that i recently purchased off of my father in law. I was hesitant on getting this gun because I have never owned one from this turkish company but after shooting the gun and looking up reviews it has quickly became my favorite owned 9mm yet. It has really suprised me. The only problem is that I am having trouble finding somewhere online to buy custom parts for it such as custom grips and sites. I was wondering if any of you guys knew of any. Thanks:numbchuck:


----------

